# My Review of ThirtyTwo Boots



## BurtonAvenger

Boot reviews are pointless.


----------



## init

BurtonAvenger said:


> Boot reviews are pointless.


Not as pointless as that reply, or this for that matter.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

init said:


> Not as pointless as that reply, or this for that matter.


Boot reviews are pointless kind of like reviewing how a condom fits.


----------



## Kapn.K

I think any new boot(or shoe for that matter) won't fit right until they are broken in. 32's(I have TM-Two's myself) are heat moldable(so they feel weird right from the get-go). You don't have to have them molded(I never did). They will eventually mold from riding. I bought Rome Libertines for my teen and they are very good, as well. I actually wish I had them over the TM-Two's. BOA systems are OK but I've always seen the thin strings break pre-maturely. That's why I stayed away.


----------



## twin89

BurtonAvenger said:


> Boot reviews are pointless kind of like reviewing how a condom fits.


screw condoms... go raw


----------



## [fly]

BurtonAvenger said:


> Boot reviews are pointless kind of like reviewing how a condom fits.


I've seen a guy pull a condom over his head. He inflated it by blowing through his nose. It was grand.

(post count +1)


----------

